# what is this clownfish called



## puffer boy (Apr 14, 2008)

What is this clown fish called and can they breed in tanks and any more info. 
its black with white strips.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Sounds like a Tank-Bred Black Occelaris to me.

Oh, and breeding Clownfish is an incredible hard task as well. Most will not breed, but will form pairs.


----------



## SaltyLover (Jul 17, 2008)

^^ agree wholeheartedly.


----------

